# Uber Instant Pay "On Security Hold"



## ChristopherHouston89 (Jun 26, 2017)

Good Evening Everybody!

So just ran into a _slight_ problem with Instant Pay. I recently switched from my local bank here in Houston to Bank of America since I wanted to have a national bank and I already have a relationship with BOA with my car loan.

Well my problem is yesterday (Sunday 2/25) I updated my Uber account with my new checking account only as I was waiting for my new debit card so I couldn't update my debit card for instant pay. (Normally been using Uber Debit Card from go bank for quick instant pays when I needed it).

So today I receive my new debit card and I go in the App to update the debit card and it seemed like ALL HELL BROKE LOOSE.

I received texts saying that there maybe possible fraud of a bank account change & to change my password if it isn't me. Well it was me so Im like ok let me do a test deposit of instant pay to my new debit card.

Well no go. I now have this message when I try to cash out: "Unable to cash out, Instant pay isn't avail for your account" You'll receive your earnings in your next scheduled direct deposit". Angry I call Uber phone support.

I am told I have to wait UP TO 72 hours for them to unlock my instant pay for security reasons, since I just changed both my Checking Account & My debit card # within a two days.

Has anybody had this happen to them...? Did it really take 72 hours???

Any inside would be great! 

Thanks über community!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

In that particular case, theyre doing you a favor. They are making sure you didnt fall for the phishing scam and have people change your bank info to theirs and drain your account. It seems like overkill but in this particular scenario, uber is doing you a solid. Which is RARE!


----------



## ChristopherHouston89 (Jun 26, 2017)

Skepticaldriver said:


> In that particular case, theyre doing you a favor. They are making sure you didnt fall for the phishing scam and have people change your bank info to theirs and drain your account. It seems like overkill but in this particular scenario, uber is doing you a solid. Which is RARE!


Totally don't mind them doing it for my protection.... I get it, but does it really take the 72 hours. I have very little faith in the overseas call center support team.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ChristopherHouston89 said:


> Well no go. I now have this message when I try to cash out: "Unable to cash out, Instant pay isn't avail for your account" You'll receive your earnings in your next scheduled direct deposit". Angry I call Uber phone support. I am told I have to wait UP TO 72 hours for them to unlock my instant pay for security reasons, since I just changed both my Checking Account & My debit card # within a two days.


It probably won't take 72 hours. Relax. Settle down. Take it easy. 
If your situation is that dire that 72 hours is going to ruin you financially, then Uber'n for a living is probably not a good choice to begin with.


----------



## ChristopherHouston89 (Jun 26, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> It probably won't take 72 hours. Relax. Settle down. Take it easy.
> If your situation is that dire that 72 hours is going to ruin you financially, then Uber'n for a living is probably not a good choice to begin with.


lol. Which is why I said in my original post I use instant pay "when needed" ie: I wanna turn up that weekend lol. I have a full time job so I just do Uber on my days off / after work.

I just hear the typical crap from Call Centers all the time.... They say one thing yet it never happens and when you call back you get told thats incorrect information lol.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This is a protection from the "pretending to be uber and calling idiots and asking for their password" Scam.


----------



## pliny0311 (Jan 24, 2018)

Had the same issue. I was good to go within 2 days


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

But now they have locked me out since Sunday. For the same reason


----------



## tyesquire (May 15, 2017)

I've been locked out for over 10 days, reset everything, and have been told by 6 different people that this issue will be fixed, "sorry it just takes 24hrs" well 10 days and 6 incompetent f*+ktards and instill don't have instant pay. But have no fear,its now being sent to a specialist team that will have the issue fixed within 24-48hrs. Oh man, talking to Uber is like talking to a very special group of stupid. Why they even have the phone system to call and get the default "sorry it's Uber policy" "I'll get that taken care of for you as soon as possible" I'll never understand. Last time I called and asked where they were located and they said Asia my response "damn I bet they got a hell of a good deal on the repeating Asians cause they don't even let the drivers make money and without us there wouldn't be an Uber" response "I'm sorry it's Uber policy but your instant pay will be fixed in 24-48hrs"


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

I'm getting the same run around. Been off instant pay since last Sunday


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Well this morning it worked


----------



## homelesslawnmowers (May 25, 2018)

if you cant wait till every Wednesday to cash out or fill your tank you should probably quit now, not to be mean but really you wont make it, id say instead of the 96% who fail by design youd be 99%


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Nothing to worry about, PayPal and Venmo will do this as well the second you add a debit card for insta-pay. It's too easy for a hacker to get into multiple Uber accounts, update the debit cards to a bunch of untraceable GreenDot cards, cash out and disappear forever without a trace. The delay is just a deterrent to delay things like this and allow possible hacks to stop before it's too late.


----------



## Dhalagich (May 15, 2019)

ChristopherHouston89 said:


> Good Evening Everybody!
> 
> So just ran into a _slight_ problem with Instant Pay. I recently switched from my local bank here in Houston to Bank of America since I wanted to have a national bank and I already have a relationship with BOA with my car loan.
> 
> ...


I know this post is rather old but I have run into a similar situation in the last day or so. I went ahead and signed up for the Uber Visa card which they offered through their app but when I clicked on the link it took me to their website through safari on my phone and it made me log in to my account on safari. I went ahead and did that and proceeded to sign up for the card and I was approved. Well I got a text message from them that said "suspicious activity" was found in my account cause someone logged into my account from a different device (which was not true. I logged into my account from the same device). When I went to cash out they wouldn't let me and I got the same message you got. I called them and explained that their app required me to log in on safari and that it was from the same device. I even spoke to a manager but they did not care and said I would have to wait for 48 hours when though they acknowledged that it was me who did so. Also I asked them did it ever occur to them to contact me if they thought someone hacked into my account? There was dead silence on their end and the supervisor refused to answer my question. Bottom line is they won't do anything for you and you have to wait.


----------



## MdinTN (May 19, 2019)

If anyone comments, "Well, if you're depending on this money to live off of you're not smart & should know better" comment, then you're either working for Uber, or you get a joy out of berating people. You don't need to be in this thread. Period. Most of us are paycheck to paycheck, I don't know anyone doing this for fun. And if you are, please stay out of our business. Your words are hurtful and they did nothing to help. Thanks


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

ChristopherHouston89 said:


> Good Evening Everybody!
> 
> So just ran into a _slight_ problem with Instant Pay. I recently switched from my local bank here in Houston to Bank of America since I wanted to have a national bank and I already have a relationship with BOA with my car loan.
> 
> ...


It usually takes 3to 7 days to get direct deposit into a new account


----------



## Mills.nyjeema (May 20, 2019)

Dhalagich said:


> I know this post is rather old but I have run into a similar situation in the last day or so. I went ahead and signed up for the Uber Visa card which they offered through their app but when I clicked on the link it took me to their website through safari on my phone and it made me log in to my account on safari. I went ahead and did that and proceeded to sign up for the card and I was approved. Well I got a text message from them that said "suspicious activity" was found in my account cause someone logged into my account from a different device (which was not true. I logged into my account from the same device). When I went to cash out they wouldn't let me and I got the same message you got. I called them and explained that their app required me to log in on safari and that it was from the same device. I even spoke to a manager but they did not care and said I would have to wait for 48 hours when though they acknowledged that it was me who did so. Also I asked them did it ever occur to them to contact me if they thought someone hacked into my account? There was dead silence on their end and the supervisor refused to answer my question. Bottom line is they won't do anything for you and you have to wait.


Did your issue get resolved? I haven't been able to instant pay since Friday, May 10. Now my direct deposit hasn't even gone through. So there isn't any waiting for my money they're just completly holding it.


----------



## Odin7676 (Mar 21, 2019)

ChristopherHouston89 said:


> Good Evening Everybody!
> 
> So just ran into a _slight_ problem with Instant Pay. I recently switched from my local bank here in Houston to Bank of America since I wanted to have a national bank and I already have a relationship with BOA with my car loan.
> 
> ...


I'm going through same and I've been driver for over 5 years . It's taking longer than 72 hours and get the run around. Reset this fo this and that and it's not working.


----------



## Shammo9 (8 mo ago)

ChristopherHouston89 said:


> lol. Which is why I said in my original post I use instant pay "when needed" ie: I wanna turn up that weekend lol. I have a full time job so I just do Uber on my days off / after work.
> 
> I just hear the typical crap from Call Centers all the time.... They say one thing yet it never happens and when you call back you get told thats incorrect information lol.


i am going on a month now with not cash out options and they keep changing my direct deposit date. I haven’t been paid at all in a month. Every time I call they say tech support will email me and I never hear from them.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ChristopherHouston89 said:


> Good Evening Everybody!
> 
> So just ran into a _slight_ problem with Instant Pay. I recently switched from my local bank here in Houston to Bank of America since I wanted to have a national bank and I already have a relationship with BOA with my car loan.
> 
> ...


They used to make us wait 72 hours after changing any banking information. If they're implementing this on you, you cannot even attempt to cash out until 72 hours after your last attempt. If you attempt to cash out sooner than the 72 hours it resets the 72-hour period.


----------

